# iphone 3GS et ebook



## arkhos (24 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iphone 3GS et comme je m'ennui dans le RER je m'en servirais bien pour lire quelques ebook libre de droit que je me suis procuré sur internet (en doc ou pdf).

Que me conseilleriez-vous comme application gratuite pour lire des ebook pdf sur mon iphone ? Et surtout comment transférer les ebook que j'ai déjà sur mon mac vers mon iphone ?


----------



## Amandine57 (24 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !
Télécharge l'application gratuite Stanza.
Tu pourra y télécharger plein de livres gratuits, ce n'est pas du PDF mais c'est une appli très sympa dont je ne me lasse pas !


----------



## arkhos (25 Septembre 2009)

merci du conseil, j'ai fouillé un peu et avec stanza deskop j'ai pu transferer une partie de mes ebook pdf de mon mac vers mon iphone


----------



## tom22000 (11 Novembre 2010)

bonjour

comment transferer mes ibooks en pdf qui sont dans itunes vers mon iphone

merci
thomas


----------



## fg230 (14 Novembre 2010)

tom22000 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> comment transferer mes ibooks en pdf qui sont dans itunes vers mon iphone
> 
> ...


Salut TOM,

Télécharge USB Disk, super pratique .


----------

